# A saudação em função as circunstâncias.



## ameana7

Hola a todos!
He recibido un e-mail de una amiga que habla un poco español. He entendido un poco y he tratado de traducir a español. Esto es el e-mail:

"A saudação em função as circunstâncias.
Receba um forte abraço a partir de Angola.
Adorei estar com vocês, estou com muitas saudades.

Beijo do tamanho de Angola.

Até a vista.
Vossa amiga Antónia Cortez."

Y aqui es mi traducción:

"Un saludo...

Recibe un forte abrazo a partir de Angola.
Adoré esta con vosotros, estoy con mucha nostalgia.

Besos de tamaño de Angola

Hasta a vista.
Vuestra amiga."

Me podrían ayudar por favor? Porque casi no he entendido nada de la frase primera.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## carzante

A ver qué te parece así:



ameana7 said:


> Hola a todos!
> He recibido un e-mail de una amiga que habla un poco español. He entendido un poco y he tratado de traducir a español. Esto es el e-mail:
> 
> "A saudação em função as circunstâncias.
> Receba um forte abraço a partir de Angola.
> Adorei estar com vocês, estou com muitas saudades.
> 
> Beijo do tamanho de Angola.
> 
> Até a vista.
> Vossa amiga Antónia Cortez."
> 
> Y aqui es mi traducción:
> 
> "Un saludo...
> 
> Recibe un fuerte abrazo a partir de desde Angola.
> Adoré  Me encantó estar con vosotros, estoy con mucha nostalgia.
> 
> Besos del tamaño de Angola
> 
> Hasta a vista.
> Vuestra amiga Antónia Cortez."
> 
> Me podrían ayudar por favor? Porque casi no he entendido nada de la frase primera.
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ameana7

Gracias Carzante, pero que significa exactamente la primera frase: "A saudação em função as circunstâncias."?


----------



## Tomby

ameana7 said:


> Gracias Carzante, pero que significa exactamente la primera frase: "A saudação em função as circunstâncias."?


Yo no le encuentro ningún sentido, ni en portugués, ni en español. 
Lo siento. TT.


----------



## Cineclubista

ameana7 said:


> Gracias Carzante, pero que significa exactamente la primera frase: "A saudação em função as circunstâncias."?


 

Gente,
se me permitem:

"A saudação em função as circunstâncias" = "El saludo en función de las circunstancias".

Abraços!


----------



## Tomby

Cineclubista:
"_A saudação em função as circunstâncias" = "El saludo en función de las circunstancias_" é a tradução literal de português para espanhol, mas qual é o significado, que realmente, é a pergunta de Ameana7?
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Alentugano

"_A saudação em função *d*as circunstâncias"_ 

"_A saudação em função as circunstâncias"  _


----------



## Tomby

Talvez seja como você diz: "_A saudação em função das circunstâncias_", mas receber uma mensagem com um início desses, na minha opinião, cria confusão. As frases seguintes são mais coerentes: 
"_Receba um forte abraço a partir de Angola. _
_Adorei estar com vocês, estou com muitas saudades..._". Não acha? 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cineclubista

Tombatossals said:


> Cineclubista:
> "_A saudação em função as circunstâncias" = "El saludo en función de las circunstancias_" é a tradução literal de português para espanhol, mas qual é o significado, que realmente, é a pergunta de Ameana7?
> Cumprimentos!


 
Imagino que, possivelmente, a autora do texto em português tenha grafado de maneira equivocada a locução “em função das”, transformando-a em “em função as” (que, de fato, não tem sentido em português).
Entendo a frase literalmente, ou seja, _a saudação_ é, ou será, feita _de acordo com as circunstâncias_, ou _em conformidade com as circunstâncias_, ou _na dependência das circunstâncias_, ou _em resultado das circunstâncias_, circunstâncias que talvez não sejam as mais favoráveis, etc. Creio que só o texto antecedente à saudação (se é que existe tal texto) ou o contexto do relacionamento entre emissora e destinatária podem explicar o caráter dessas circunstâncias.

Abraços (y saludos)!


----------



## Tomby

Cineclubista: Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! TT.


----------



## ameana7

Obrigado a ustedes!  Pero todavia tengo un problema. De verdad es que no hablo portuguesa, solamente pueo adivinar un poco que significa estos. Me pueden explicar en español una vez mas?



> Imagino que, possivelmente, a autora do texto em português tenha grafado de maneira equivocada a locução “em função das”, transformando-a em “em função as” (que, de fato, não tem sentido em português).
> Entendo a frase literalmente, ou seja, _a saudação_ é, ou será, feita _de acordo com as circunstâncias_, ou _em conformidade com as circunstâncias_, ou _na dependência das circunstâncias_, ou _em resultado das circunstâncias_, circunstâncias que talvez não sejam as mais favoráveis, etc. Creio que só o texto antecedente à saudação (se é que existe tal texto) ou o contexto do relacionamento entre emissora e destinatária podem explicar o caráter dessas circunstâncias.
> 
> Abraços (y saludos)!


 
Entendí que la autora se equivocó y tendría escribir “em função as” en lugar de “em função das”, pero no entendí que significa eso. )
 
Gracias otra vez y lo siento por molestarles..


----------



## -Luciana-

Ameana, a ver si te puedo ayudar con la traducción:
Ellos dicen que puede ser que la persona que te escribió el texto, se confundió al tipear y escribió *en función las circunstancias* que esto no tiene ningún sentido en portugués (y en castellano tampoco!) y en verdad quiso escribir *en función de las circunstancias* y habría que entenderlo de manera literal, o sea que el saludo que te efectúan es o será hecho de acuerdo a las circunstancias o conforme a las circunstancias o dependiendo de las circunstancias, circunstancias que tal vez no sean de las más favorables.. Entienden ellos que tal vez pueda existir algún texto anterior a lo que copiaste en este post y que no lo colocaste o que tal vez dichas circunstancias que se mencionan es algo que saben entre vos y la persona que te escribió.
Saludos!


----------



## Cineclubista

Perfecto, Luciana!

Saludos de Cineclubista!


----------



## Mangato

Entiendo que la frase es deliberadamente sugerente. El receptor debería imaginar en función del conocimiento que ya tiene de esta persona, como seráiel saludo de acuerdo con las circunstancias, (intimidad, espacio público, lugar de trabajo, en grupo de amigos, etc etc.)

Tal vez no sea así y el imaginativo soy yo


----------



## ameana7

Muchas gracias a Tombatossals, Cineclubista, Luciana y Mangato. Se me ha ayudado mucho.

No había otro texto, todo el e-mail era así. Nos conocímos en una festival international para los niños. Ella hablaba un poco español y yo no hablo portuguesa. Era muy dificil de entendernos pero nos llevamos muy bien. Creo que es la circunstancía sobre que ella habla.

Saludos desde Turquia.


----------

